

Ask HN: How much compensation would you like from "Hacker Monthly"? - sarkozy

Every magazine is required to compensate its writers. Hence we can assume that Hacker Monthly should be no different.<p>How would you like to see "Hacker Monthly" compensate YOU, as a HNer, for publishing your contributions here?<p>What would be a fair approach?
======
dbz
Hmmmm

You have a new account, and I think you are either trying to stir up some
trouble or trying to hide who you really are. If this were a reasonable thing
to bring up (in the manner you chose _), then you wouldn't have to hide who
you are.

_ However, you used the second person and directly addressed the reader twice
(vs addressing the community) and it appears that you are trying to get people
to "hop on the wagon" and protest the lack of fees after 'deciding' upon a
fair approach.

If my post comes across as accosting, it is because you could have easily have
said:

.

"Hacker News, is it fair that Hacker Monthly doesn't compensate its writers
like other magazines? Should it?"

~~~
wlievens
Or, he really is the French president. But that makes no sense.

------
bearwithclaws
As I mentioned here (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1856101>):

We give our authors a print copy plus 1 year digital subscription. The comment
contributors get the digital copy plus 1 year digital subscription.

Edit: And of course, full and proper credit (Thanks, Peter). The author also
gets to link to his/her websites/twitter account in the his/her biography.

~~~
bl4k
I bought this up in comments two issues ago when one of the authors mentioned
that they didn't know there was no free PDF issue any longer.

As I said at the time, you should pay contributors at least a token fee to
remove any ambiguity about copyright ownership. There is just far too much
that can go wrong with the current system, and you are exposing yourself to
liability. Saying 'we do pay the writers for their copyright by giving them a
free copy of their own content' is not an answer.

I remember when I used to write a monthly column in a computing magazine I
would take a monthly salary of $1 simply to remove any ambiguity about
ownership. It was company policy not to accept or publish any content that was
free (because it never ended up being free).

You are only one pissed off author away from losing everything, or causing a
fuss (they could decide to change their mind for the heck of it, a year
later).

It would be very different if you were giving a free PDF edition away and
charging for a print edition - that is how most open source works (ie.
download for free, pay for a CD)

~~~
bearwithclaws
You have a point. I will check with my lawyer.

------
thesethings
I'd like a link to my HN username, or Twitter username. No money needed.

I think we all frequently write for "free" on websites that earn money from
user-generated content/ presence. I don't feel cheated by this.

It's a good investment to write for free (I think of it more like
_interacting_ or _participating_ ) because I learn stuff from smart people,
get relationships with nice people, attention for stuff I work on, and am able
to pass on attention to stuff I am a fan of.

I'm not opposed to writers getting compensated with money, but in this case
i'm not sure it's the currency that would help either party out the most.

------
petercooper
As presently, nothing. Just full and proper credit. (Though I believe you
recently said a year's subscription comes as part of it, which is great!) Why?
Because we don't produce blog posts, etc, in order to merely get into Hacker
Monthly - it's just republishing work that's already been produced.

------
zerohp
I dont think your first statement is true. Are magazines required to
compensate their writers? I don't think that they are, it depends on the
license applied to the original content. If there's no license they can only
print it if Fair Use applies or copyright is reassigned.

We cannot examine the other issues when the assumptions in your first two
sentences are in question.

------
awa
I would rather see the price drop to $0 if not, drop the price by the amount
you would be paying the authors. Alternatively, you can look into swag like
free subscriptions for contributors.

Though I wonder what kind of change in dynamics on the site would we see once
the mturk people find out that you can get paid for posting articles and
comments at HN.

------
dotBen
I don't have a view on the articles that are republished - I think it comes
down to the case-by-case situation between the blog post writer and Hacker
Monthly _(some bloggers are pro writers and thus kind need to be paid others
are blogging for fun and would enjoy the extra distribution)_.

I'd be interested, however, in seeing the comments left on HN licensed as
Creative Commons-With Attribution. I'd personally be happy for commercial use,
but I can see an argument for Non-Commercial Use only license.

Everything you write here is being ingested into BackType and a load of others
places and being used for all sorts of stuff so why not just assume that
comments belong to the ether and be done with it?

------
bgray
I would like to say nothing but I know some authors won't want to be included
without the magazine being free in some form. I'm afraid this will jeopardize
the quality of the articles and reduce overall readership. How about making
the electronic (only) version free (again) and giving author credit/promotion.

------
kreedskulls
Pay us in Karma points!

------
brianbreslin
Nothing IMO. Or discounts on subscriptions.

------
rokhayakebe
I think it would be shameful to ask to be paid. These articles are mostly from
people who just wanted to share their thoughts with the rest of the world.
They are not writers.

Also most of these articles make it to HM because they stir up some
interesting conversations. You can say the community makes the post popular.
Should the community get paid too?

------
pauledwards
Links to projects, websites, a writers profile. Promotion can be useful, it
doesn't have to be money.

